# Birds of Wales - Ontario Dates with 54-40!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We just booked a bunch of festival shows playing with 54-40 around Southern Ontario. The ones with 54-40 are in bold:

 - 4 June 2007 21:00 The Drake Hotel Toronto, Ontario (Queen St. West)
  - 8 June 2007 1:00 The DRAKE Hotel - NXNE Showcase 1am Toronto, Ontario (Queen St. West) _*(the Drake is serving until 4am on this date)*_
- 23 June 2007 20:00 Cafe On King(Acoustic show) Cambridge, Ontario
  - *29 June 2007 12:00 Friendship Festival W/54-40 Fort Erie, Ontario*
- *2 July 2007 13:00 It's Your Festival w/54-40 Hamilton, Ontario*
 - *5 **July** 2007 20:00 J's Place w/54-40 Brantford, Ontario
*- *6 **July** 2007 20:00 Johnny B's w/54-40 Whitby, Ontario
*- *7 **July** 2007 20:00 Kee to Bala w/54-40 Bala, Ontario*
 - 28 July 2007 14:00 HILLSIDE FESTIVAL w/Ani difranco, The Dears Guelph, Ontario


It'd be really cool to meet some people from the forum! Please dont be shy and come and say hi!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll see if I can make the Johnny B's show. It's the closest one to me. Nice place too, played there a few times.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

you're playing in my city on my birthday. ill see ya at hillside


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

sesroh: Thats awesome! Hope to see you there! We're really excited to be playing hillside.. It will actually be my first time attending the festival as well, so i'm double pumped. Lets hope for good weather for your b day!


*I wanted to add that the Drake Hotel is open until 4am on June 8th for NXNE. We played the same time spot last year, and the place was nuts with people that night. It was awesome.*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just might make that Fort Erie show. We usually head down to the festival.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah it will be my 19th and also hillside is amazing. you will very much like it.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We just found out that the Drake Hotel show on June 4th is going to be opening for Danko Jones! wee!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> We just found out that the Drake Hotel show on June 4th is going to be opening for Danko Jones! wee!


Is the show all ages?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Sadly no.. sorry dude!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

a couple photos from NXNE 2007


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone coming out to our Fort Erie show? COME SAY HI!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

These shows have been wicked so far...
One coming up tomorrow night!!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Playing the new gretsch guitar at one of the recent 54-40 shows..

The final show was this past weekend at the Kee to Bala in Bala Ontario... Wicked crowd, wicked show, wicked everything.... I couldn't be happier with how these series of shows went!!


----------



## brybi (May 3, 2006)

you guys are playing at Virgin Festival right?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes we are!


----------

